#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Qual melhor sistema para gerenciamento de provedor? Qual o mais completo e eficaz!?

## moraisrj

Ainda tenho dúvidas qual sistema utilizar para fazer o gerenciamento da minha rede? Quem pode me indicar? (Mikrotik)

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu iniciei com webmikrotik depois coloquei o Mksolutions

----------


## moraisrj

> Eu iniciei com webmikrotik depois coloquei o Mksolutions


Qual o custo desse sistema hoje pra vc de 100 a 300 clientes inicialmente

----------


## netline

Eu vou de IXC Soft

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Qual o custo desse sistema hoje pra vc de 100 a 300 clientes inicialmente


Não sei

----------


## pedroaraujo

Indico TopSapp.

----------


## gandhi

mk auth o custo da licença, não chega a 60 reais, é um ótimo gerenciador, uso ele a 5 meses só alegria, depois de configurado claro

----------


## luishenrique

MK Solutions é meio salgado, chega quase a mil reais mensais.. pra provedor de pequeno porte não é uma boa..

----------


## xantro

Se estiver começando vai de Mk-Auth ( bom e barato ) procure entender suas necessidades e futuramente avalie se ha necessidade de mudar.

Dai encontrara o melhor para a gestão do seu provedor.

----------


## Redenet

Prezados, boa tarde!


Atualmente trabalhamos apenas com venda de Link dedicado em Última milha para os nossos clientes e juntamente entregamos a eles um bloco de ips válidos que pode iniciar em um /30 ou um /28 por exemplo. 
A questão maior é que todos os nossos planos de link dedicado, não requer autenticação via PPPOE ou Hostpot.
Com isso, no mikrotik quebramos o bloco de ips em ip/address em uma das nossas RBs, instalamos o meio físico de acesso (enlace) e assim entregamos ao cliente.
A comunicação entre as RBs é feita via OSPF por maior segurança e estabilidade.
Automaticamente, após anunciar o bloco de Ips, o cliente já terá acesso à internet, limitando assim a banda via queue na RB local.

Por isso venho pedir ajuda de vocês para achar um software ADMINISTRATIVO de baixo custo e que faça o controle e gerenciamento baseados neste cenário?!

Agradeço imensamente a ajuda de vocês e fico no aguardo de maiores informações!

----------


## vagnerricardo

a grande maioria das aplicações trabalham focados em atender clientes PF, e banda larga PPoE, mas nada interfere de você entregar link dedicado com /30 em PPoE pros seus clientes, até acho uma boa que reduz o tempo de configuração pro cliente..

porem pra gerenciar seu ipXmac, o melhor cenário ainda é um software que foi descontinuado mas trabalha bem pra parte de gerencia (somente rede nada de faturas e emissão de boletos)
o BrasilFW

tenho um cliente que até hoje trabalha com ele. ele não se adaptou em trabalhar com mkauth e outros,

se precisar de VPS pra hospedar seus gerenciador fale comigo antes, tenho data-center no RJ

----------


## raumaster

Alguém já usou ou usa o Nova-Cloud? O que acham?

----------


## Ibexnet

Uso aqui Tl Software
http://www.tlsoftware.com.br/site/

Não posso dizer que é muito barato, porem as ferramentas que ele traz, a praticidade e funcionalidade, valem a pena !

----------


## cleicimar

Eu utilizo e recomendo o IxcSoft (https://www.ixcsoft.com.br/).
Acho o sistema muito completo, e com um valor muito acessível. E o melhor é que você assina e tem o sistema completo, em vez de módulos que você tem que ir assinando separadamente.

E sem falar no suporte que é 100% excelente, com um pessoal muito fera.

----------


## WelintonR

Vai de mk-auth, só taxa de adesão ao sistema, sem mensalidade!
Unico problema é que o suporte é apenas por email ou pelo forum do site.

Mas para provedor pequeno não tem melhor!

----------


## avatar52

> Ainda tenho dúvidas qual sistema utilizar para fazer o gerenciamento da minha rede? Quem pode me indicar? (Mikrotik)


Já decidiu qual utilizar?

MKAuth lançou uma nova versão com bastante melhorias no visual, é um sistema que não deixa desejar em nada.

----------


## printerInfo

Muito Bom, eu ainda uso o webmikrotik. é bom + podemos melhorar...

----------


## printerInfo

Webmikrotik Muito bom para começar, melhoraram muito eu ainda uso ele. Não é o top do top mas não deixa na mão e vc pode ir mudando de plano de acordo com sua necessidade ! o servidor não precisa estar local, é tudo com eles. Só vc acessar sua conta vai estar tudo lá.

----------


## lfmororo

Boa noite.
Eu utilizo o www.mikweb.com.br
Recomendo

----------


## vagnerricardo

Se precisarem de VPS com IP brasil eu forneço!,

tenho Data-Center em Niteroi -RJ

----------

